# Ferry times and prices 2015



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

When i used to work for P&O, the new timetables and rates went live at the middle to end of September for the next summer. 


I thought that still applied and have been trying to get in on a cheap and empty ferry for the best price. ( ive got three trips planned in ). 

But, only DFDS have some pricing for the Dover Routes, which covers my April but nothing more.

Does anyone have any more relivent or recent experience ? 

I was going to try and get the Brittany ferries economy to le havre, but need to book early.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You may do better to wait for someone to post the discount codes available for attendees to the current NEC show.
We've done this for years although this year we may give it a miss as there isn't usually a code for Eurotunnel which we will probably use this year.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

robbosps said:


> Does anyone have any more relivent or recent experience ?


For what it's worth; we were in the same situation a few months back, wanting to book for a December and a March DFDS ferry. DFDS gave us a date when the relevant timetable would be published and they also e-mailed me a reminder that it had happened on the morning of publication. I imagine the other companies would do much the same if you phoned to ask.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It may be that the ferry companies are waiting to see what is the result of my Ferry Link's appeal against the Competition ommission' ruling that their ownership by Eurotunnel is anticompetitive and that they must cease operations or sell to another company.

The end result could change the market and lead to other companies increasing their capacity, frequencies and timings so they could be holding off publishing for ths reason.

Geoff


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I read on another forum that DFDS will not have any promotion codes at the NEC this time but cannot verify it.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

See this I found via Google

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/commun...at-the-NEC-Caravan-an-Camping-Show/rt/958152/

See specifically the response to "Magnet" item 5 down the page.

CC will be able to offer 25% discounts - pity I'm with C&CC...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Seems like it's only 10% discount for most m/homes. Only up to 1.85m high gets the 25%

NB- Eurotunnel journeys shown to 30th June. Can always book outward now and return later. And get the 10% off both if return booked before 31st Oct


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks nicholassong. I wasn't aware of the myferry link issues as I thought they had been bought out by management. 

As for codes, I spoke to them earlier this year and they had said there wouldn't suggest on being large discounts, as the fares are the cheapest and the vehicles are usually large! 

The tunnel- no thanks. I hate it.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

HarleyDave said:


> See this I found via Google
> 
> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/commun...at-the-NEC-Caravan-an-Camping-Show/rt/958152/
> 
> ...


C&CC is 20% to codgers over 60, us youngsters only get 10%   
Misty


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Brittany Ferries have now released their 2015 sailings times and prices.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferry crossing*

Been waiting for weeks to get a price from p&o They even sent me a email saying new prices will start in the middle of oct.Meanwhile the original prices from other ferry operators have gone up.As were geting close to departure time i booked the tunnel today and found it was better than all the other ferry prices.Think they know my ferry link is going to go tits up!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*P&O*

Been stuck online trying to book a ferry crossing with P&O, Dover Calais. After several attempts booking return in Feb next year, kept getting message "Sorry, there is an error, please try again"
Believing there was an error, kept trying. 
Eventually used the phone number quoted (not free) and spoke to a lovely French accented lady, who informed me that they have no time tables for next year.
Expressing my disgust, politely, telling her I would be booking with another ferry, and P&O will be losing loads of customers through this oversight, which ought to be brought to attention of management.
Now on DFDS.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

My ferrylink appear to be the cheapest.

Les


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferry crossing*

Have given up with p&o Had the same problem.Have now booked with the tunnel leaving in dec and returning in april for 136 beer tokens dun and dusted!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, us too. After trying ten or more times to book for early December with a return in March and only getting the error message I rang and was also told that 'next year's schedules aren't out yet'. Bloody hell, next year is only six weeks away!

Even the Manx ferries allowed us to book a return ferry in March. Not good.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferry crossing*

I suspect there is a price increase in the offing thats why the wouldnt let us book .P&O even sent me a email saying they would let me know when we could book .I have heard nothing.Tried again on their site got the same response again .Maybee the dont want our business!


----------

